
Show HN: Connect Google Sheets to MongoDB - memn0nis
https://mongotosheet.losslesshq.com
======
memn0nis
Does anyone else use MongoDB but do most of their analysis in Google Sheets?

We were tired of exporting MongoDB to JSON, then converting JSON to CSV, then
copy-pasting into Google Sheets and doing index-matches to consolidate
collections. So we built a tool to automate it!

MongoToSheet quick exports your MongoDB collections into Google Sheets
automatically. Feel free to sign up on our website (it's free).

